# Verizon 4.1.1 (Jellybean) OTA FAQ



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

To avoid a redundancy of topics asking the same questions and getting the same answers that will arise in the forum, I'm posting this until the news about the update dies down some. More q/a will follow as needed.

*1) Should I go back to stock to get this update?*

-Why would you want to do that? It's the same as the leak that was already out (radios and all). Radios are located here.

-You're on a Nexus, ROM creators already push latest OS changes into the ROMs each time they put out a build.

-If you really like making more work for yourself and you're really bored, then I guess feel free to do it.

-This update is older than the sources in AOSP (and thus older than the updates in most ROMs)

*2) If I really am bored and want to do it anyways (regardless of the above), can I get it without waiting?*

Yes if it has been pushed out to people already, do the following after going back to stock:

i) Go to settings → Apps → All
ii) Tap Google Services Framework
iii) Tap on Clear Data and then Force Stop
iv) Go to About Settings → About Phone → Check for Updates
v) Voila

(note that if this does not work, the OTA is not out yet)

You can also get it and flash it in fastboot from Google here. Note that flashing anything other than the radio software and bootloader (bootloader will not help your phone stability or performance) will wipe out your data (and sdcard), system and recovery partitions. More directions on how to do that are here.

*3) Can I be stock (unlocked) and rooted and take the update?*

Yes, as long as the only thing you did was root and unlock (i.e. push superuser.apk and su). It will wipe out your custom recovery most likely though and will need to be reflashed.

*4) Will doing #3 relock my bootloader or cause it to be harder to root?*

No, it will not lock your bootloader and you're using a Nexus, there is no fear of it screwing with your ability to root or it locking your bootloader.

*5) What if I am not stock, but rooted and take the update?*

Then it will cause a soft brick and you will have to reflash a ROM and perhaps recovery as well.

*6) What build is this OTA update?*

It is JRO03O, which is older than the current JRO03R in many ROMs and in the official AOSP source.

*7) What is in this OTA update that is not in a ROM already?*

It comes with the latest radios and a bootloader (both of which can be found in the leak [see above] and are the same). Bootloader does not affect anything on your phone and flashing it will not affect performance/stability in any positive or negative way. Think of it this, way, Verizon has probably been testing it for a couple of months and in those months, it's no longer current (source wise). The only thing Verizon adds to the VZW GNexus now is the radio software and the bootloader. The rest comes from Google and we can get without Verizon's assistance.

If you have not flashed the latest radio and have signal issues, it's recommended you flash this in order to potentially fix your issues (as it has for many).


----------

